# Freakshow Tiny TC Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/10/15)

Check them out 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/freakshow-tiny-60w-tc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jan (8/10/15)

I like that it supports platinum coils. Never know what to do with all the platinum wire I have laying around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

